# Is there any interest in a cheap stats/metric service? [e.g. $.05/metric/month]



## Abydon (Apr 4, 2014)

As far as I can tell only Librato is around that price point but they are 5 minute resolution, when I'd want at least 60s resolution :/


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 5, 2014)

This is mostly geared towards websites but Statuscake can possibly be one?

https://www.statuscake.com/paid-website-monitoring/

It's around 6 pounds a month for the "every 1 minute" check.  It's decent from when I used it last.

Also, 5 minutes isn't that bad in my opinion.  

But if you really need it, there's also UptimeRobot.com and/or you can just host your own munin/zabbix/nagios/centreon/observium installation and set it to check every 60 seconds (or even less).


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 5, 2014)

Also to add, if you use the Observium Agent (forgot the actual name for it), it can also monitor Apache, MySQL, PostgreSQL, etc.  I have it running on a private installation of mine and it works fine.  Granted sometimes it's a PITA to work with because there isn't much documentation on it, but it works.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 5, 2014)

I use Statuscake and I am happy with their service.

They offer a good package of service and frontend.

A more basic service is NodePing.

Third choice would be UptimeRobot.


----------



## Abydon (Apr 5, 2014)

Those are all monitoring, not metrics. 

Thank you for your help


----------



## tchen (Apr 5, 2014)

Abydon said:


> As far as I can tell only Librato is around that price point but they are 5 minute resolution, when I'd want at least 60s resolution :/


Because their pricing can get confusing, the 5 min I previously said elsewhere was the rate to get 0.05c/metric. You can go down to 5 sec resolution if you want. The price increase is expected since the RRD style storage for one years retention starts to get obscene.


Your minutely resolution runs at 0.10c/metric over there.


----------



## Abydon (Apr 5, 2014)

tchen said:


> Because their pricing can get confusing, the 5 min I previously said elsewhere was the rate to get 0.05c/metric. You can go down to 5 sec resolution if you want. The price increase is expected since the RRD style storage for one years retention starts to get obscene.
> 
> 
> Your minutely resolution runs at 0.10c/metric over there.


I know you are trying to help but at 0.10c/metric I might as well do it myself.


----------



## sv01 (Apr 5, 2014)

Abydon said:


> Those are all monitoring, not *metrics*.


what exactly are you looking for??


----------

